# Black Dip...or Black BBQ sauce Tips



## ksmith9 (Aug 21, 2021)

Howdy yall,

for about the past 3 years I have been trying to recreate some of the bbq sauces I have had in the past that were incredible. I had 2 that I can't forget, one from a friend that I moved away from :(. And another from a place down in Oregon that is no longer around. What they both had in common were a more dark color. I got the book "Project Smoke", and used the basis of the Black Dip recipe in their and I have come to the understanding that the type of sauces I like are the black type. I think it's because I am not a big fan of overly ketchupy sauces or the Eastern Carolina vinegar style, So i have been doing a base of the following:
1 cup Tomato Sauce
1 cup Worchesterchire Sauce
1 cup of water

And than I add different fragrances like whole cloves, OP, GP, S&P, Soy Sauce, a little ACV, etc. I have found that I am on the right path but I figured I can't be the only one whose tastebuds gravitate towards these flavors. I figured I would reach out to you wonderful people and see if anyone has been making a black type sauce and what they may do different. Recently I tried replacing the cup of water with a cup of pineapple juice and that was really good, but I feel like I am missing an herb or something else. If anyone has a good black bbq sauce type recipe or suggestions please don't hesitate!


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 21, 2021)

Never heard of "Black" sauce or dip, but there are a lot of things I haven't heard of.
Interested...


----------



## 1MoreFord (Aug 21, 2021)

Search engines can be your friend.





__





						kentucky black bbq at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 21, 2021)

Looks like all you missing is more Vinegar and a bit of Brown Sugar for balance. Several recipes add a bit of Nutmeg and/or Allspice instead of Clove. The rest of you add-ons are perfect. A search of West Kentucky Black Dip, resulted in several recipes...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2021)

Interesting to know how this turns out, it sounds very interesting.
Al


----------

